# What Should I do



## tbgunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Caught wife of 15 years texting with an old boyfriend, over 2000 texts in 20 days. She blames me for being inattentive. We separated. It has been almost 2 years now. She says that a switch has turned off inside her towards me. I am also pretty sure she is secretly active on the dating scene. I, however, keep thinking it will work out. It is hard for me to walk away because we have 2 kids. Every time we talk about things, we end up in the same place. I blame her, she blames me. My point is that I caught her cheating and regardless of her reasons, she should have begun to make some kind of effort to make amends. She has not done so. I am living alone in a tiny apartment. I have the kids with me half the time and that is nice. I have not dated, in 2 years. I am at the point where I would like some companionship. But, I refuse to do so while I am still married. Should I divorce her?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

In a word - YES.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It's been two years. She doesn't want to make amends with you. Yes, if being divorced will allow you to move on and date now, then get that paperwork filed. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LanieB (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes. You should divorce, rather than continue to drag out this limbo. Obviously, she has no interest in reconciling or she would have attempted it long before now. You will be much happier to end this and move on. There is happiness out there waiting for you.


----------



## Keeps Trying (Mar 14, 2014)

im having my problems too but even I know this is a definite yes.two years man,U are missing out on ure life and possibly the love of ure life.


----------



## oviid (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow two years? Man my hat off to you sir. for holding fast to your commitment BUT in a word, YES!!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Face facts. It's over. File for a divorce and get on with your life and enjoy it. 

You only go around once in life so make the most of it. After the dust settles, you may find yourself a good woman but that can't happen until you get off of square one.


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

tbgunn said:


> Caught wife of 15 years texting with an old boyfriend, over 2000 texts in 20 days. She blames me for being inattentive. We separated. It has been almost 2 years now. She says that a switch has turned off inside her towards me. I am also pretty sure she is secretly active on the dating scene. I, however, keep thinking it will work out. It is hard for me to walk away because we have 2 kids. Every time we talk about things, we end up in the same place. I blame her, she blames me. My point is that I caught her cheating and regardless of her reasons, she should have begun to make some kind of effort to make amends. She has not done so. I am living alone in a tiny apartment. I have the kids with me half the time and that is nice. I have not dated, in 2 years. I am at the point where I would like some companionship. But, I refuse to do so while I am still married. Should I divorce her?


Find a lawyer today. 

File for divorce ASAP.

End your limbo. She is not going to. 
Take charge of this right now. 

Stop acting a like she is your only option. 

Stop all nonsense today.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, divorce.


----------



## AFPhoenix (Dec 24, 2013)

Absolutely divorce. 2 years....why become a Prisoner of War? ESCAPE!


----------

